#  > فروشگاه سایت >  > فروشگاه آقای صابری >  >  فروش تعداد محدودی ال ای دی بک لایت سامسونگ

## صابری

سلام. 
تعدادی ال ای دی بک لایت سامسونگ فابریک سری j موجود هست. 
هر عدد ال ای دی 10000 تومان
تعداد تخفیف هم دارد.
در خواست در تاپیک درخواست  قطعه یا پیام خصوصی یا شماره تماس 03145464881 صابری

----------

*ajan*,*alboyeh*,*Karim_A*,*yx700*

----------

